# The single best 'git basics' video (plus some others)



## johnblue (Jun 14, 2016)

Well.  It is the single best git video IMO.



What I like about Scott is that he has this high level of energy/confidence that only can come from being an SME.  It was a chocked full and fast hour and twenty-two minute presentation.  If Scott was gun he would be a M134.









The next video that I liked was presented by Tim Berglund, not as high energy as Scott, but kept my interest.







The last video that I watched was presented by Matthew McCull.  I did not watch it all the way through.  I could just tell that Matthew was reading verbatim from a prepared script that was worded goofy.  Listening to it left me as energized as a limp handshake.


----------



## tomxor (Jun 15, 2016)

Scott is the co-author of _the_ git book which I think is the single best git book  so it makes sense that he'd give a good lecture / video:

https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2

It's quite short, I've read it front to back and highly recommend it both as an intro for newbies and experts who want a more thorough understanding. It's well written and builds up the concepts gradually and practically without trying to formally define graph theory up front or something stupid.

Personally I think it makes the many other tutorials and resources out there fairly redundant unless they are particularly esoteric.


----------

